# Sendmail on localhost w/ php



## .jeremy_a> (Nov 6, 2003)

So I made it through the Sendmail setup at MacDevCenter, and I got to this part:
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/08/23/jaguar_server.html?page=3

"Apple's updaters also......."
The part where I am supposed to edit the crontab.

I could not find that in the terminal, so I canceled out of the terminal, Restarted my computer, and tried to use the mail() in php.

This time it worked, even though I was unable to edit the crontab file, and stopped at that point.

Is this a big deal that I did not edit the crotab file. I only use the localhost to help learn php, I will not be doing any webhosting, or email hosting, nothing, the only person to access any info on the localhost is myself at THIS computer.

I suck at this terminal stuff, I'm a designer not a coder, I'm just trying to learn some php on the side.


----------



## donkey (Nov 8, 2003)

doesn't look like it should be a big deal.  honestly, i set  sendmail up on my mac a while back following the same tutorial, but i didn't mess with cron either.  no problems to date.  

i think you'll be ok.  cron is kinda usefull though.  cryptic to newbies however.  if you feel the need to schedule a process i'd suggest cronx.  it is freeware.  i know some other people on this site use some other stuff too.


----------

